# signs



## coppers-mom

I know that sometimes I WANT to see a sign from a loved one (and yes that includes my animals to me) to help me feel they are okay once they have left.
Sometimes I THINK I see one and it helps with the grief.
I am never completely sure if I really, truly BELIEVE in them or not.

Most of you know it was a pretty dismal oct. 2010 for me. One of the losses was my favorite Aunt on the 29th. Her house was a haven and refuge for me when I was young. I used to love reading a book she had there. It belonged to my cousin, but I sure loved it. the name was "No Flying in the House". I remembered it was about a little girl and a tiny little white dog (3" tall). I didn't remember details because doh::uhoh that was 40+ years ago.

I went to Goodwill Monday. After doing a little shopping I decided to browse the books - not something I normally do.

I now have my own copy of "No flying in the House". copyright 1970. I think the odds against me finding that book mean "someone" left it there for me. Thanks Aunt Helen.:smooch:


----------



## amy22

I love that! Yes she did leave it there for you!!


----------



## musicgirl

aww thats so sweet =) I truly believe that our loved ones send us signs. Some times we cannot see them because our thoughts and eyes are clouded while we grieve for them. When we open our hearts and eyes again, the signs are there.
I want to go home to be in the place where Teddy left this world. It will be hard and I will cry but I know he'll visit.


----------



## Debles

I believe in signs. That's a wonderful sign from your aunt!
I watch for them from Selka all the time. 
I know Selka sent Sasha to me and has helped Gunner adjust and love him. (I wish he'd do something about this itching though!)

Everytime I sit outside in this beautiful fall with the boys, I feel him with me. I miss him so much. I wish he'd come to me in my dreams. I'm waiting.


----------



## goldensrbest

I believe in signs also, with spencer, the shooting star, the night before we said our goodbyes, him leaving 3 balls in a row under the bed, two blue balls i never bought, showing up, i heard his bark, a few days after he passed, but did not tell anyone, un till now, how we found the papers from his breeder, after he got cancer, how his breeder, had not bred in a while, and was planning on having a litter, which i got spirit, spencers nephew, but i also want to see him in a dream, i did with jamie my little red head, .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a wonderful wonderful sign. That makes my day!


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

I believe in SIGNS from our loved ones, human and canine!
I think Aunt Helen left that book for you.

After my sister, Ronnie, and I lost my Mom and Dad so close together, we kept seeing 1999 Gold Altimas everywhere we went. Guess what kind of car my parents drove!! We immediately thought it was a sign-I know it was!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

That is such a beautiful sign! Treasure it!


----------



## janine

I would take it as a sign as well....she is looking out for you.


----------



## Willow52

I believe our loved ones that have passed send us signs. My dad sends me feathers, he seems to know when I need one.


----------



## cubbysan

And sometimes they happen in ways we don't expect them to. 

My husband and I have had 6 dogs together. Plus we each had at least one childhood dog. We lost a german shepherd (Nikki) 4 years ago who we rescued ourselves from a neglectful situation when she was younger.

When we got MacKenzie SO MANY times I called her Nikki by accident. Then one day my daughter started laughing, she said that Daddy calls MacKenzie - Nikki a lot too. MacKenzie also has one habit that Nikki always had and that is that she will lay down behind a door either the bathroom or the bedroom, closing the door, and locking herself into the room.


----------



## Neeko13

I believe in signs also...My MIL had just passed, and we had just moved to a new house, I was having trouble with the kids, just your usual teens adjusting to new schools, new friends, they wanted to move back to the city...I was beside myself, I was walking with the dogs one day, and as I waited @ the side of the road, the end of the park, next to a line of about 8 trees, I looked up the street, and all the trees, one by one bent, and then my face was hit with a warm breeze, I couldnt move, and when I looked at the dogs @ my side, their hair was standing on end, I actually felt a presence, afterwards I felt sooooo calm....and as I thought of it, I realized it was a sign from my MIL telling me everything would work out just fine...Kids turned out just great:::


----------



## coppers-mom

I did some Christmas shopping yesterday and was plundering around in a store.
A lady who was probably a little younger than me came up and said "There you are! I've been looking all over for you". I thought. Shoot I'm supposed to know her.......

She asked me what had me so upset and worried? Now - she didn't look like a nut case, was nicely dressed and just seemed genuinely concerned about me. I was not visibly upset and was still confused so I told her I thought she had me mistaken with someone else.

She said "No, God told me to tell you everything is fine and don't be so upset. I didn't tell you and then he told me again and I had to search the whole store to find you".

Well, I told her about my boys and something else that had me upset yesterday and she said I should let it go. They are with God and he made her come tell me.

A bit unusual, but Hey - I'll take my reassurances where I can get them.


----------



## KaMu

coppers-mom said:


> I did some Christmas shopping yesterday and was plundering around in a store.
> A lady who was probably a little younger than me came up and said "There you are! I've been looking all over for you". I thought. Shoot I'm supposed to know her.......
> 
> She asked me what had me so upset and worried? Now - she didn't look like a nut case, was nicely dressed and just seemed genuinely concerned about me. I was not visibly upset and was still confused so I told her I thought she had me mistaken with someone else.
> 
> She said "No, God told me to tell you everything is fine and don't be so upset. I didn't tell you and then he told me again and I had to search the whole store to find you".
> 
> Well, I told her about my boys and something else that had me upset yesterday and she said I should let it go. They are with God and he made her come tell me.
> 
> A bit unusual, but Hey - I'll take my reassurances where I can get them.



There ya go!!...........you had what we all wish we could experience ...a message from a very important loved one. You had to feel a sense of peace after the initial shock of what she was saying ........

And, I don't believe in coincidences at all. Everything happens like it is meant to... IMO


----------



## k9mom

All I can is wow. I would like to get some sign that Nugget is ok. I wish Nugget would send a sign to Molly and tell her to enjoy her being the only dog now. Molly is loosing weight and seems to take one step forward, 3 steps back. I wish I knew what to do for her.


----------



## coppers-mom

k9mom said:


> All I can is wow. I would like to get some sign that Nugget is ok. I wish Nugget would send a sign to Molly and tell her to enjoy her being the only dog now. Molly is loosing weight and seems to take one step forward, 3 steps back. I wish I knew what to do for her.


I am so sorry Molly is having such a tough time. Would you and she benefit from another dog friend??? I was also taking one step forward and three steps back, but it is better now. Not great - just better.

I hope you get a sign.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I truly believe in signs, and I have had several different occurances to reassure me. 

After Maxine died, I was having a rough week at work, not riding well so not enjoying the horse, Belle had her FCE and I thought her agility career was over. I was driving home from work just sobbing. I said out loud in my car "Max please let me know all will be ok?". That night I was watching TV, I realized Quinn was not around. I always thought Max directed us to Quinn. We put the deposit on Quinn, the night we lost Max, and we left to pick Quinn up on Max's birthday last year. So I said to my hubby "where's Quinn?" he looks over and says on the landing. I look over and there she is on the landing, where Maxine always hung out, however it wasn't she was on the landing, but she had her head one step lower than the landing, a position Maxine was FAMOUS for. I started to cry, but I got the message LOUD AND CLEAR!!!!! 

I sure wish she would stop in again. I miss her so.


----------



## Dallas Gold

k9mom said:


> All I can is wow. I would like to get some sign that Nugget is ok. I wish Nugget would send a sign to Molly and tell her to enjoy her being the only dog now. Molly is loosing weight and seems to take one step forward, 3 steps back. I wish I knew what to do for her.


k9mom, our Toby grieved when we lost Barkley, becoming lethargic and heat and exercise intolerant. His zest for life was gone and we worried about him so I took him in for a vet exam and asked her to run a thyroid panel. That started a summer of worry--his thyroid level went haywire, plummeting like a rock thrown into a lake. Our vet told me she thinks Toby's anxiety and grief over Barkley's illness and death caused his hormones to get out of whack. It took him about 5 months to begin to act like his normal self.

Dogs grieve and if Molly is in grief weight loss is certainly possible. Please consider taking her to the vet for an exam and some blood work to make sure everything is in the normal ranges. Many dogs come out of it in a few months, others only after a new canine is brought into the pack. If you think Molly might be lonely maybe you could foster a dog to see if that perks her up some. 

I'm sorry you are dealing with this. It was frightening for us. I never realized Toby would grieve so deeply. I also didn't realize he was deeply affected during Barkley's cancer journey/battle. A few months after Barkley died I looked at some photos of him in the camera, taken the day he came home with an ACL tear diagnosis, right before he left us. Toby was right next to him in the photo and Toby's eyes were so sad it made me cry to realize how worried he was about Barkley and I didn't even realize it. 

Copper's Mom--that is such a weird thing that happened to you in the store--wow! I'm not sure how I would react if someone approached me like that!


----------



## k9mom

Copper's mom, if Molly don't come out of this depression within a couple of mo's that is what were thinking about getting us another golden. Were not sure how Molly will do with another dog as she is very protective but as of late that has even deminished. I would love to have the male 5 yr old golden that is being given up in NC but, I feel it's too soon. I would feel disloyal to Nugget right now. I'm sorry I didn't mean to take over your post.


----------



## Debles

Teresa, that is amazing!!! Gave me good bumps, I can imagine how YOU felt!!!

I wish Selka would send me a sign that I would see! if he has sent some, I haven't seen them , maybe because I am so absorbed in grief and Gunner and Sasha's problems.

I believe Gunner has been stressed by grief, the stress of Selka's illness and adjusting to Sasha. he also had what we thought was an allergic reaction shortly agter we got Sasha and lost all his hair and itched so much he got a staph infection. He hasn't lost alot of weight but since he is eating three times a day with Sasha you'd think he'd be gaining and he's not.
Yesterday was his last day of steroids and I am praying the itching doesn't return. I hope and pray we can begin the new year with healthy dogs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gosh Teresa, that is pretty amazing! I think it would have scared me a little bit at first but I think I would agree that it is a sign.


----------



## coppers-mom

k9mom - the post is for signs and also for dealing with the grief we all have. Take it over any time.

DallasGold and k9mom - I had Grave's disease 8 years ago (thyroid disorder) and didn't know it until my Dad died and my whole body went haywire. It does affect every cell in your body and grief is what threw mine for such a loop. The good news is - thyroid removed and one pill a day and all is well now.

Debs - I hope you and your boys are healing. I hope that for all of us.

DallasGold - I didn't realize how bad Toby was feeling and it sure makes me even more glad to read his "elf" stories. ;=)


----------



## coppers-mom

She was very hesitant and nervous about approaching me. She said that is why she wouldn't tell me when she first felt she had to.

Besides - I outweighed her by 30 lbs and could have taken her down in the middle of the aisle.

Honestly, I was confused and am hard of hearing so was just "deer in headlights" at first. As soon as she asked what had me so upset well I couldn't have taken on a marshmallow with any expectation of winning.
I was a little fragile since a friend's golden has cancer and she was telling me about telling him he can go if he needs to. i told that to Copper and he was gone in 36 hours. I'm glad he went before he hurt. It is just me that hurts.


----------



## k9mom

Dallas Gold, we are going to take Molly in and see what needs to be done. She just had a complete blood work up done 3weeks befor Nugget passed away. Molly is also on thyroid medicine.
On top of everything else it look like we will have to move out of Missouri so my husband can keep his job so I'm hoping we move by someone on this forum so I can hug a golden again. I miss hugging and kissing Nugget.
I pray every night befor I go to sleep. I ask God to please let me know that my mother and Nugget are at peace. Maybe some day I'll get a sign. I'm happy that you recieved one.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I have mentioned one sign I have received before in Tucker's thread. It was 6 days after his passing. I was walking in the woods and something caught my eye. I went off path to check it out figuring it was a piece of trash but it was one of those geo-cache boxes. In it I found a stamp that read "and they lived happily ever after" and knew Deardra and Tucker were OK. I stamped my arm with it and took a picture.










About a month after his passing I was sobbing away and asked my dad (who passed in '04) to give him a pet for me. After I regained my composure I sat on the couch to watch tv. The tv changed the channel all by itself. After the 3rd time it did this I took the batteries out of the remote and it changed again, then shut off. The tv has worked flawlessly since then, I know my dad gave him a pet for me.

The 3rd sign. I was walking Fiona on Oct 28th (before I adopted her) and just happened to look up and see a rainbow so I took a picture. Notice where the rainbow is, the background and the two water spots on the lens.










When I looked at it on the computer I remembered the rainbow photos I had of Tucker. So I found them and this one was taken Oct 29th 2008 almost 2 years to the day. We were within feet of the same spot, rainbow in the same place with 2 water spots on the lens.










I miss my boy and girl a lot. I had a dream of the reunion with them both just before Tucker's passing, it was comforting and reassuring knowing I will see them again. I hope when I pass my friends will have a celebration knowing I am with my dogs again and not shed to many tears. I know my dogs wonder why I hurt so much for them when they are OK and waiting for me.

I believe in the spiritual side of things and choose to believe these thing are more than mere coincidence.

DallasGold, you didn't mention how Barkley left Toby the tennis balls ( which made me smile) or the butterflies.

K9mom, I understand how you might feel disloyal to Nugget welcoming another into your life right now, but please know you would do her an honor doing so, she does not want you to be sad. You will get a sign, just don't try to look for it. It will happen when you least expect it.



coppers-mom said:


> Besides - I outweighed her by 30 lbs and could have taken her down in the middle of the aisle.


I appreciate your humor in threads like this. Glad you found that book too!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

I know that Smooch sent us a sign that she and Snobear are at the Rainbow Bridge.
The day after Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge, my friend Jamie, who adored our Golden Girl, too, was thinking about Smooch and saw this Rainbow-Jamie said she knows that Smooch sent us the Rainbow so we will know she is o.k.


----------



## Debles

I have been watching for signs from God or Selka and haven't really seen any except the big one of Selka sending me Sasha.
Well today we went to the Christmas program at a church we where we attend their program every year.. they do a totally different play/program/theme every year. This year it was about a trucker who had lost faith. Then they have singing and dancing etc between acts. 

The first year (years ago) I went they sang all Amy Grant songs and Agnus Dei. I swear I felt the Holy Spirit then. I cried it was so moving. I bought Amy Grant's cd with that song and listen to it often but hadn't heard it sung by a choir since.

Today they sang it, the entire choir was surrounding the congregation, I can't even describe how moving it was. I cried again and felt I got my sign.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

I love Amy Grant, too, and yes, I'm sure you got your sign!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

That is so touching, Deb. What a wonderful sign! I got tears in my eyes reading your thread. Amy Grant is fantastic. I saw her in concert several years ago.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I have mentioned one sign I have received before in Tucker's thread. It was 6 days after his passing. I was walking in the woods and something caught my eye. I went off path to check it out figuring it was a piece of trash but it was one of those geo-cache boxes. In it I found a stamp that read "and they lived happily ever after" and knew Deardra and Tucker were OK. I stamped my arm with it and took a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> About a month after his passing I was sobbing away and asked my dad (who passed in '04) to give him a pet for me. After I regained my composure I sat on the couch to watch tv. The tv changed the channel all by itself. After the 3rd time it did this I took the batteries out of the remote and it changed again, then shut off. The tv has worked flawlessly since then, I know my dad gave him a pet for me.
> 
> The 3rd sign. I was walking Fiona on Oct 28th (before I adopted her) and just happened to look up and see a rainbow so I took a picture. Notice where the rainbow is, the background and the two water spots on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at it on the computer I remembered the rainbow photos I had of Tucker. So I found them and this one was taken Oct 29th 2008 almost 2 years to the day. We were within feet of the same spot, rainbow in the same place with 2 water spots on the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my boy and girl a lot. I had a dream of the reunion with them both just before Tucker's passing, it was comforting and reassuring knowing I will see them again. I hope when I pass my friends will have a celebration knowing I am with my dogs again and not shed to many tears. I know my dogs wonder why I hurt so much for them when they are OK and waiting for me.
> 
> I believe in the spiritual side of things and choose to believe these thing are more than mere coincidence.
> 
> DallasGold, you didn't mention how Barkley left Toby the tennis balls ( which made me smile) or the butterflies.
> 
> K9mom, I understand how you might feel disloyal to Nugget welcoming another into your life right now, but please know you would do her an honor doing so, she does not want you to be sad. You will get a sign, just don't try to look for it. It will happen when you least expect it.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your humor in threads like this. Glad you found that book too!


Golden Camper, I guess I missed when you first posted about your signs....WOW--reading it now sent chills down my spine. 

Yes, Barkley has been a little lax with the balls as of late. Perhaps he's miffed with me because I asked him to toss only gently used ones, not dirty nasty ones!  He's been sending me some signs this month though as the holidays approach. I figure he knows this is going to be a bittersweet Christmas but he also knows he's ALWAYS in our hearts, just like Beau is.....I think he's channeling Toby to create new memories for us this time. Specifically I see his hand in encouraging Toby to do things like look up, stare at the stockings and make his "I want" chirpy bark and also open an already wrapped gift! :uhoh: Barkley loved to shred wrapping off all of our packages and when I heard that sound I knew Barkley was telling me it was going to be OK, Toby would take over the unwrapping tasks. That said, unwrapping it weeks early is definitely a new Toby memory....many years from now we will fondly remember Toby's early unwrapping and smile as a new pup does something mischievous like that!


----------



## musicgirl

all these signs are just amazing. I really wish I'd get a sign from Teddy..things have happened, but nothing major that would let me know he was okay. I've been having a lot of dreams about Teddy lately and my friend says that he's thinking about me. Then she brought up the fact that I have exams and Teddy knows that and is trying to comfort me. It kind of makes sense because both days of my exams, I had a Teddy dream. Also had one today, but no exam today, although it was a happier dream. I get to go home on Sunday the 19th though...so maybe something will happen then.


----------



## Nasubi77

I had a 1st cousin who had Cystic Fibrosis, a fatal genetic disease. He died about 17 years ago at the age of 33, the age I am now. Our families were very close, and although I was too young to "hang out" with, he always made time for me when we visited. 

One if his defining attributes was his looong hair, which had to be shaved off during the hospital stay in the days before his death. 

I've been thinking about him a lot, especially since his birthday is Christmas Eve, and I had a dream of him the other night. 

_I was sitting on my aunt and uncle's couch, and he just appeared before me. At first glance, I thought his hair was shaven, and I said, "Aw, Rick, your hair is still short." At that point, he turned around and showed me that it was just pulled back in a ponytail. I was able to reach up and run my fingers through his hair, and it brought the most peaceful and happy feeling as I have known in quite some time. _

I woke up with that feeling, and I knew he was letting me know that he's at peace, and he even has his long hair again.


----------



## Huggenkiss

I love signs from people and animals that have passed. It is such a comfort. I got one from Sophie this morning. 

When she was alive whenever I'd blow dry my hair she'd come running and I'd blow air on her and say, "Oh Sophie you're so pretty" several times and she'd shimmy and shake and rub all over me while I'd do that. This morning my rescue, whom I've had for less that 2 weeks, came running and sat next to me when I got out my hair dryer. As soon as I turned the dryer on he nudged my elbow with his nose so I pet him a little bit and went back to drying my hair. He nudged me again so this time I blew the air at him and he rubbed on me and I told him, "Oh Levi you're so pretty" and when that was done he went and curled up on the floor. I almost cried because that was the hardest routine to get back into when I lost Sophie. I went almost a month without using my hair dryer! I miss her so much but little things like that let me know that she's ok and she's ok with me having another dog around too. I hope we all continue to get signs from our pets and people who have moved on.


----------



## Debles

Huggenkiss: that made me cry it was so beautiful. I totally understand you couldn't dry your hair for awhile. I felt that way about some things with Selka.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Happy Signs Today*

Today my Bridge Boys came through with signs for me. Barkley and Beau have been tossing some balls to Toby from Heaven. I made the mistake of asking them not to send dirty ones and I guess I irritated those two a bit because they stopped for a couple of months. :uhoh: Later, I thought perhaps I was wrong because the balls in Heaven must all be somewhat dirty from so much use and fun by all the Bridge dogs.  Well, today, I spotted a dirty old tennis ball with gray fuzz :yuck: and smiled when I saw it. Fortunately it was dark and Toby didn't see it! Then, down our block was a hard baseball--and I smiled again...surely they are teasing me! On our walk this afternoon there was a brand new lime green and orange fuzzy ball in our own driveway!  Toby was ecstatic, snatching it up and walking it for the remainder of his walk. What a happy dog! Toby had a difficult day today at his annual vet exam. First they drew blood, then they gave him a bordatella vaccine, then they examined his ears and found a tiny amount of yeast deep down in one of them. That meant ear cleaning and medication for a week by Mom and Dad...Then, to add insult to injury he was assaulted twice in the clinic --first a rectal temperature, and then a rectal exam...the indignity! When we got home we attempted to clean his ears...much like calf roping in a rodeo--a 2 to 3 person job! Anyway, these balls sure lifted Toby's mood. Thanks Beau and Barkley! Thank you for the smiles and I really do appreciate your sense of humor!:wavey: Miss you, love you both always! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad you got some signs and it sounds like toby was happy about them too.

I'm so sorry he had such a hard time at the vet's. Copper always loved going to the vet, but Jack is not so sure.:uhoh:

I'v been putting medicine in one cat's ears. It sounds like Toby is even more fun that "Bruiser". I hope his ears clear up quickly.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Signs*

Shortly after we adopted Tucker, he and Tonka were playing in our Bedroom and seemed to be fascinated with something under our bed.

I found three of the toys that Smooch and Snobear used to play with under there and just SMILED, and choked back a few tears and then gave them to Tucker and Tonka to start their playing!!

Thanks Snobear and Smooch for sending me a sign that you are together and watching over all of us!


----------



## Huggenkiss

Glad our pups are still with us in spirit! I hope to "hear" from Sophie again one of these days.


----------



## Noey

k9mom said:


> All I can is wow. I would like to get some sign that Nugget is ok. I wish Nugget would send a sign to Molly and tell her to enjoy her being the only dog now. Molly is loosing weight and seems to take one step forward, 3 steps back. I wish I knew what to do for her.


: ( I know this is hard but they do miss them. Anyone who says otherwise does not know anything. My moms GSD went through a depression when his buddy passed. About the time the vet was thinking about putting him on some medication to help - I got Noah. Noah started coming over on weekends and odd days during the week so my mom could watch him...Ben started anticipating these visits and soon was his normal self. As much as the puppy annoyed him - he needed the puppy time to help.

Maybe some long walks and a friend - not saying get another dog...but maybe you have a friend who can bring a dog over. OR yes...get a puppy.... it just takes time.


I think my Belle - who passed before I got Noah is in both my guys. She was a real character and had odd habits, my guys each do things she did...and no other dog I've known does them. And they were not taught...they are just things they do.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Bridge Boys were at it again this morning, tossing a slightly dirty yellow tennis ball down for Toby to find. We walked Toby down to our vet early this a.m. to return the blood pressure monitor and the document with the latest results from testing him at home. The odd thing is the ball wasn't there when we walked down, but was right in the middle of the sidewalk when we walked back.  I think my Bridge Boys are testing me--making sure I meant they could send him slightly dirty balls!  When we got home I traded the ball for a treat. That ball will go in the laundry tomorrow and we'll use it in the Chuck It sometime next week. 

That ball also helped us keep Toby nice and quiet when one of our neighbors was walking his new little boxer puppy right by us. Normally Toby would bark and carry on, but we were able to pass by, say hi to the neighbor and the dog without a peep. It's important because we don't want to make the little puppy afraid of dogs. Thanks Barkley and Beau! :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I have to admit... I haven't been a religious person... Just not my beliefs...

However. Last year I had a slight change of heart.

My grandma and Maxie both passed on the same day. April 4th, 2010... Easter Sunday. Worst day of the year for me.

Anyway.

In February of last year, Gary and I bought this bird feeder to hang right outside our big picture window in the front of the house. Maxie used to LOVE watching the birds outside, so we thought she'd have a blast watching the birds eating. It was just a standard feeder, nothing fancy. We bought regular bird feed and filled it up.

All through February and March... I saw maybe one or two birds at the feeder. The feed wasn't going down, either, so I know I wasn't just missing them.

My grandma was home a week and a half before she died of cancer, there was nothing they could do for her. I spent like all my time with her during that time (which I still feel guilty about, because that's time I DIDN'T spend with Maxie.) Anyway, her bedroom was at the front of their house, and they have a huge porch in front, so we put a few bird feeders on it so she could watch the birds from her bed. Her feeders were filled with the same feed mine was. She had tons of birds! In the week and a half we had to refill them all once!! 

I remember saying to her, "Grandma... your feeders are so popular!! I never get any birds at mine! Someone needs to send them over to my house!" It was a small running joke we had until the end.

I never saw a single bird through April at my feeder.

Then, on May 4th... exactly one month after they passed... Gary, Mojo and I were in the living room. I glanced out the window. There were like two or three birds AT A TIME at the feeder. Nonstop. All day. 

It went from no birds May 3rd to bird city May 4th. I didn't even have to think twice, I know my grandma sent me the birds! And I'm sure Maxie had something to do with it too, because she was the reason we got the feeder in the first place!!

By the way, we had nonstop birds all spring and all summer. We went through several bags of feed.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

I got the chills reading your story-I have no doubt your Grandmother and Maxie sent the birds!!


----------



## musicgirl

I got my sign when I was home for Christmas, on one of the last nights I was there. My pillow was downstairs at night because we were watching a movie and I forgot to take it up with me. When it was time for bed I went downstairs to grab my pillow. The living room where the pillow was connects to the hallway by the bathroom/laundry room which happened to be one of Teddy's favorite spots and the spot where he passed away. Earlier I sat in the spot and cried my eyes out, told Teddy everything I regretted. As I grabbed my pillow that night, I stopped at the spot, knelt down, and said I love you Teddy. I ran my hand past the spot where his head would be and there was a distinct coldness there. But just in a fairly small area. I thought it was a draft so I ran my hand by again. It was just cool, no breeze. I ran my hand a little higher, and the spot there was just room temperature.
I've never really been one to think I'd experience something like a ghost or spirit, but something told me that Teddy was there. I again told him my goodbye, and that I loved him, and cried.
I miss my boy to this day <3


----------



## caseypooh

On December 7th 2010 we sent our 13 year old Casey to heaven after starting with bad seizures, not eating and finding a large tumor in her stomach/spleen. That evening my husband wanted to get me out of the house and go to dinner. I didn't want to go but after a lot of coaxing we went. Out of the blue, my husband asked our waiter was his name was and he said "Casey"!!!!! I believe that was a sign from God saying he had my Casey and she was ok. She was and is my best friend. I love her so much and I cry every day. It's been 1 month now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

musicgirl said:


> I've never really been one to think I'd experience something like a ghost or spirit, but something told me that Teddy was there. I again told him my goodbye, and that I loved him, and cried.
> I miss my boy to this day <3


He was there and he will be there whenever you need him. And he knows you loved him and love him still, as he loves you. 

Namaste.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My beloved grandmother died from complications following a broken hip. She spent several months in a very bad state. We lived several hundred miles away at the time and the family didn't let me know about her deterioration while it was happening, so her death came as a surprise to me and I didn't get to say goodbye to her.

The night after her funeral, I slept in my grandmother's room with my mother. Sometime during the night, I woke for no reason and looked around the room. I saw my grandmother standing in a pool of light beside the closet doors, wearing her favorite dress (not the one she was buried in). We made eye contact and she said, "I love you." I told her I loved her, too, and then she vanished. 

When I told my mother the next morning, she didn't doubt it and that if she were to come back to anyone, my grandmother would have come back to me.

I have never seen her again, but I am quite certain my grandmother was there that night.


----------



## Bender

Turbo, my old border collie, always LOVED to ride in the front of the car or van, passenger side, on the floor. Didn't matter which door was open, he'd go to that spot even if he had to climb over the crates to do so. Once there he curled up and didn't move. After he passed, Ticket would sometimes go do the same thing, if I was just taking him somewhere I'd let him in the front and tell him to lay there, which he'd do.

Every now and then, no reason at all, Ticket would FLY out of that spot to the back of the van, as if he'd been booted. At first I didn't think anything of it and about the third time I got a sense of Turbo being in that spot and I got it. Turbo does NOT want him in that spot and lets him know if he's around!

There are also certain spots where I get a feeling or a nudge from Turbo too, one is where we went for our last walk, hung out with the dogs and enjoyed the fall weather. It was a Sunday and Turbo passed the following Saturday, hardly ate the whole week, but we had that walk.

ETA - I worked at a long term care place and of course had some favorites. My last shift before a week off, stopped to visit one fellow who was always very sweet, loved to see the dogs and was not doing well. So I made sure to visit him and say how much I enjoyed his company (can't really say 'well this might be goodbye' of course) and told him about the camping trip I was going on. The one morning I was up early, took Bender and the paddleboat thing that was there and cruised around the lake as the sun was just up, fog here and there. Out of the blue I thought of this man and felt him saying thank you and goodbye, not a sad feeling at all. When I came back to work it was that same morning that he'd passed.


----------



## paula bedard

These are all very touching stories. It will be four years tomorrow that my Sam went to the Bridge and I have not yet been visited by him, which does make me sad. I think I try too hard to see him everywhere, so I'm missing the obvious.

I do believe that we are visited by the other side or connected in some way... 
My parents grew up in Washington, DC. Everyone here has heard of Pennsylvania Avenue, the President lives there. Well, when my parents were dating, my father's brothers were in a car accident. One was killed, whom I'm named after, and another was severely injured. My mother had been out of town with her family that weekend so had no way of knowing what had happened. When my mother's car turned onto Pennsylvania Avenue she was overcome with a sense of dread. She 'Knew' something terrible had happened. As soon as she got home she called my father, sensing that he needed her, and asked what had happened. My Uncle Paul was dead and my Uncle Ernie was in serious condition with severe head trauma. 

Mom can't explain how or why she knew what she knew, just that she did. When I was born, I nearly died. But Mom said she never worried, she knew I was going to be alright and that I would be the child who gave her a run for her money...she was right. At times over the years she would get a feeling about an upcoming business trip my father was to make and she'd ask Dad to postpone his travel plans. He always did. My brother and younger sister both have had similar experiences where they too sensed something as a loved one passed, when it was not yet known that they had. 

Myself, I know I've been saved from dangerous situations on more than one occasion by what I can only describe as my guardian angel...I've literally heard the whisper in my ear that directed me to 'take this right turn', which took me out of the path of an oncoming out of control car, and 'don't pull out yet', which again kept me from being hit by another car. The voice was male, not my own, and it never scared me or rattled me, I just did what was told to me and said 'Thank You'. It could be my Uncle Paul for whom I'm named. He passed years before I was born.

Mom hasn't had any experiences in the last number of years, nor have my brother, sister, or myself. I don't know if we lose the connection as we age or it's just that we're visited less often. Still, knowing they are watching over us and that they are waiting for us makes life much easier and the end of our lives less frightening. I just hope that I am visited by Sam sooner rather than later. I miss him terribly...Maybe Uncle Paul can arrange it for me.


----------



## lucysmum

This is weird. I have a very close friend back home in scotland and he sent me this email this morning. Kim is his daughter. Please read this and tell me what you think. 


Quote
Hello you ..again..kim was round tonight doing book work and after she got here it started to snow..this morning i cleared all the snow from the road at the bottom of the drive and so there was a nice flat surface with a fine layer of snow on it when i went to take kim home..on the snow was some writing and kim and me both read it at the same time ..you won't believe this but it said ...lucy !!!!!** 

PS..also my outside light keeps coming on and off so i opened the back door and told lucy to come in out of the cold and find a nice cosy bit to lay down..you probably think i am losing my marbles..but i get lots of things happening here that just cant be explained.
End of quote 

I's that weird or what!!??

Tracy and angel Lucy. 

> From:


----------



## goldensrbest

Yes, it is weird, how does it make you feel?


----------



## lucysmum

I dont know how to feel. I don't know if I am happy ciz it was a sign from Lucy or a little sad coz the sign was not to me. But I am glad that he let Lucy in from the cold. My friend came to japan last year and he came with me several times to take Lucy for her walks. He always said that Lucy made him
feel special.


----------



## goldensrbest

I understand that, i would wonder the same, any chance this friend would make this up, to help you, you think, or is he a straight shooter?


----------



## lucysmum

My friends wife died a few years ago. I was more her friend than his. He was my karate instructor. And since she died strange things have happened in his house. I don't think he would make it up especially when his daughter saw it too. But I will ask her the next time I am home. 

After I read the mail I went back to bed again and then was woken up by someone at the door...... It was the delivery man with flowers for Lucy from the vet .... Hmmmmm


----------



## GoldensGirl

lucysmum said:


> My friends wife died a few years ago. I was more her friend than his. He was my karate instructor. And since she died strange things have happened in his house.


Perhaps his wife is letting you know she is taking care of Lucy? So it's a sign to both of you?


----------



## lucysmum

Goldens girl. Thank you. I never thought of that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Barkley Sends Another Sign*

:smooch: Yesterday I was in a funk--it was snowing and all I could think about was last February when it snowed and snowed (12.5 inches) and we lost our power for 3+ days. Barkley was going through chemotherapy and I worried about him and we were just paralyzed inside our dark cold house. Toby was resting while I was working in my office. All of the sudden I heard a tail thumping wildly. Toby's tail never wags for some odd reason, unless he is anticipating dinner or a ball throw. I immediately thought oh, Barkley must be dreaming, then realized Barkley is no longer with us. I looked at Toby and he was lying down in one of Barkley's favorite spots, in the same favorite position, with the tail rising high in the air, then dropping to the floor, making the same exact noise Barkley's tail used to make. Deja vu moment indeed. I knew then we'd be OK and we would have power during the night.  It made me smile knowing Barkley remembered our "experience" from last winter!


----------



## goldensrbest

Lucysmum, now getting those flowers, and your friends wife passing, i would agree, she is letting you know lucy is okay, wow how nice!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Okay, i have a weird thing that happened today, i have a stainless steel fridge, there was a heart on it today, yes, a heart, a darker spot , shaped like a heart, husband saw it to, the 27th of this month, my spencer will be gone one year, i wonder, if -----------.


----------



## Huggenkiss

Sounds like it goldensrbest! :--heart:


----------



## paula bedard

They sound likes signs to me, I would be comforted by them.


----------



## lucysmum

Goldensrbest. I think that was definatelt a sign. Did you manage to take a photo, so you could keep it forever?


----------



## goldensrbest

No i didn't, i should had, yesterday was a weird day, period, so i had my mind on a few things, did not even think of it!!


----------



## wabmorgan

I know when I come back home... Junior just about knocks me over. 

Is that a sign ???? 

(I would think so. :lol


----------



## k9mom

Ok, I don't really know what to think, as I'm not sure I really believe in signs. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow that we brought Dyson into our home. Last week when he was checking out his new house he had went by Nugget's urn and was smelling all around it, ok thats fine. Last night after running very hard with Molly outside ( thank goodness ) he went over by Nugget's memoral table with her urn on it smelld along side it and gave it one little lick. He then laid as close to it as he could possibly get and went to sleep. He does seem to sleep their at least once a night. Also I think it was on Monday he thought he was hot ( really it wasn't that hot in here ) he got up and went in the kitchen and laid in the floor where Nugget use to lay. My daughter and I were both surprised as he won't go in the kitchen without alot of coaxing. I went to put the fan on for him but he didn't stay. It does make you stop and think.


----------



## lucysmum

Awwww. Dyson!! You are a little sweetheart. I bet Nugget loved his kissy from you.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

My grandmother, who basically raised me, died young at 68 in Feb. 2008.

The other day I pulled a registration for my upcoming dog class. The handwriting on the note threw me for a loop b/c it totally matches hers. The woman's name is Pat. That was my grandmother's name. And she's signing up a little Yorkie X dog. My grandmother had a Yorkie.

I actually kept the note. I just couldn't throw it out, even though it's not part of the formal registration.


----------



## Adk4ster

We had one of these moments yesterday. We lost our almost 6 year old Thumper last Monday very suddenly and although we are still very saddened our faith allows us to know in our hearts that all is well even when it doesn't feel that way. Where we live we have a lot of deer around our house and Thumper always liked watching them out the window where he would growl at them like some big tough scary boy. Only a few times did he ever chase them and then it was more like "hey let's play" He thought every living creature was a playmate. So yesterday it snowed off and on all day, real big fluffy flakes, sometimes pretty hard other times only a few flakes. About 3 pm my wife was in the kitchen and called me to "come see this". Standing by his grave where the three deer that he loved to growl at, they just stood there within feet of him for about 4 or 5 minutes then walked away. Now this is not the first time we've seen them in that part of the yard but it just seemed like they were there to say good bye. As we stood there consoling each other I told my wife that even though it felt like my heart had been ripped out by Thumpers death, I kept getting this feeling that he was always smiling down upon us. A few minutes later I had to leave to pick up my son and as I drove up our road in a very heavy snow squall, I suddenly noticed a very small bright spot in the clouds. This little tiny hole opened up and and was filled by the sun. This lasted no more than 3 or 4 seconds and then was gone. Given what had just happened at home I will forever know this was a sign that all is well. Sorry for the long post but it does feel good to share.


----------



## coppers-mom

Zackny - I'm glad you are getting signs to help you know Thumper is okay and still with you. I'm not sure, but the spot in the clouds might have been a "sun dog". Another sign for sure. Big hugs to you. Losing our friends is so very, very hard.


----------



## Adk4ster

coppers-mom said:


> Zackny - I'm glad you are getting signs to help you know Thumper is okay and still with you. I'm not sure, but the spot in the clouds might have been a "sun dog". Another sign for sure. Big hugs to you. Losing our friends is so very, very hard.


 It wasn't a sun dog it was just a wee little hole in the clouds that exposed the actual bright sun above.


----------



## lucysmum

It's a month today since Lucy left. It has been a hard month for me and Ellie.

2 days ago I lit a candle for my girl, and asked her to send me a sign saying that she was alright.

Last night Ellie went out to the corner shop for some milk and when she came back she called me outside.

It must have been about 10pm and very cold outside.

She said ''Look!!'' and pointed up to the sky.

She showed me the the Winter Triangle which is made up of Canis Major and Canis Minor.

I know nothing about the stars.

She told me that they can only be seen well here in winter. And the Canis Major was shining so beautifully.

She said that Sirius came for Lucy to take her home in winter, and that now Lucy is sitting up there watching down on us.

I am crying as I write this and so thankful that Lucy is still listening to me and answering my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum

My Lucy certainly sent me a sign the other night.

I am still sleeping on the floor... I just cant bear to leave the last place that I held her before she left. I know I should go upstairs and sleep in my bed... but I cant.

The other night I woke up twice during the night. Just woke up and then looked at my phone because I thought it was time to get up for work.
But no .. it was 1 am and then 3 am.

When I got up in the morning and was putting the bedding away, I found the picture of Lucy that I sleep with...... under the cushions!! So I think she was telling me to get off!! You are tooooo heavy Mum!!

<LOL


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad you are getting signs from Lucy.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I got a sign from my Bridge Boys. I was walking Toby and looked down on the sidewalk and saw a dog tag that probably came off another dog's collar. I gasped when I picked it up and read it: Guardian Angel Protect Me, with a dog angel on it. It was very worn, but the message was clear: My boys are looking after us. I am so blessed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG Anne. It doesn't get much clearer than that!!!


----------



## musicgirl

I was going through a crying spell last night...missing Teddy, missing my grandpa. I said a prayer to them both and I asked Teddy for a sign, to let me know he was okay. This morning, I was waiting for my bus, and listening to music (nothing unusual). But today for no reason whatsoever, I had my music turned down low. I usually have it really loud so I can't hear much of anything else. Anyway this morning, I was looking across the stop...it was a beautiful view, I always think so...(attached). Then I heard a bird whistling. It was whistling twice at a time...can't really describe it, and all of a sudden I realized that that was how I whistled for Teddy to come. I remembered when I was home for Christmas, I did that whistle and my mom said "that was 'Teeeeeee-ddyyyyy' wasn't it?". And it really was. 

This also made me think of something else I was thinking of. During these times of grief, we are so sad and so wanting to get signs from our loved departed. But our sadness and sorrow some times blinds us from seeing just how many signs they're sending. Case and point...coming home from school, I started thinking about Teddy, then looked down at my hand and saw...*see attached picture*.


----------



## magiclover

So glad you had a sign from Teddy.

I could really use a sign right now.


----------



## cubbysan

magiclover said:


> I could really use a sign right now.


 
Sometimes the signs are right in front of your face, and you don't even see them until later.


----------



## musicgirl

cubbysan said:


> Sometimes the signs are right in front of your face, and you don't even see them until later.


Just what I was going to say


----------



## Karen519

*Signs*

Everyone please keep sharing your signs everyone-it helps us all!!!!
I agree with what a few others have said.
*We really have to open our ears, eyes, hearts and minds to see these signs from our beloved pets at the Rainbow Bridge. *I've had a few dreams of our Smooch lately, she's been gone 3 months now. Can't remember them in detail, but I know in my heart that she and Snobear are together and will wait for us at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## lucysmum

I have been feeling a little down recently, what with all the events that have been happening in my private life and the disaster that hit Japan last week. Also it is Lucys birthday tomorrow.

Anyway.... Last week I asked Lucy if she was ok and to let me know.

The other night I was looking at an orchid that I had bought a couple of weeks ago... I thought it was really pretty and would look so nice sitting next to Lucy.

It is the first time I looked at the name of it... and it was Lui's Fantasy Angel.... The name 'Lui's' in Japanese sounds like Lucy, and of course Angel...

Am I just seeing what I want to see or was it a sign?

Lucysmum


----------



## cprcheetah

So sweet. I lost my 13 year old Standard Poodle named Cassie in August, a few short weeks later her daughter Monet (my sisters dog) went missing. I firmly believe that Cassie stayed by Monets side & kept Monet safe and helped her out while she was on her own for 4 weeks (we eventually got Monet back). I know I have 'felt' Cassie's presence several times. She used to hang out in my grooming room (I'm a groomer/vet assist) and one day shortly after she passed, I literally tripped over something laying on the floor, but there wasn't anything there. I was on the ground after I tripped and felt something licking my hand. Cassie was a mega lickey lou :-( So I feel that was her letting me know she was there and alright :-(


----------



## DaisyGolden

I haven't talked about this until now because it makes me cry but I get signs from Daisy all the time. Whenever Daisy was outside on a walk she would look for bird feathers and then bring them to me or my Dad. We started collecting Daisy's feathers and have a drawer full of them. After she died we started finding feathers everywhere, on the day we put her to sleep I walked outside and found one on the front step as if someone put it there and I find them on the deck steps and in the yard almost every time I'm out there. I find more now than she ever found when she was here and she would really look for them and I just happen to find them. After we got Sailor I was feeling a little guilty about getting a new pup so soon and I told Daisy that I hope she didn't think I was replacing her and that I was missing her so much. I took Sailor for a walk about an hour later and it was totally calm outside with no wind at all. I looked down on the ground and there were tiny little feathers everywhere, perfect feathers just very small and there must have been a hundred or more. I said outloud "Daisy does this mean you're happy we got Sailor?" and the wind started to blow and the feathers blew all around Sailor and I in a circle almost like a tiny tornado and after it stopped I looked at Sailor and she had a feather sitting right on her head. I know it was a sign from Daisy and she still sends us feathers from time to time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

DaisyGolden said:


> I haven't talked about this until now because it makes me cry but I get signs from Daisy all the time. Whenever Daisy was outside on a walk she would look for bird feathers and then bring them to me or my Dad. We started collecting Daisy's feathers and have a drawer full of them. After she died we started finding feathers everywhere, on the day we put her to sleep I walked outside and found one on the front step as if someone put it there and I find them on the deck steps and in the yard almost every time I'm out there. I find more now than she ever found when she was here and she would really look for them and I just happen to find them. After we got Sailor I was feeling a little guilty about getting a new pup so soon and I told Daisy that I hope she didn't think I was replacing her and that I was missing her so much. I took Sailor for a walk about an hour later and it was totally calm outside with no wind at all. I looked down on the ground and there were tiny little feathers everywhere, perfect feathers just very small and there must have been a hundred or more. I said outloud "Daisy does this mean you're happy we got Sailor?" and the wind started to blow and the feathers blew all around Sailor and I in a circle almost like a tiny tornado and after it stopped I looked at Sailor and she had a feather sitting right on her head. I know it was a sign from Daisy and she still sends us feathers from time to time.


 
That makes me cry... my Barkley continues to shower my Toby with tennis balls we find on our walks. I had that *talk* with him before he left us and asked him to give us signs and keep a special look out for Toby. He's doing a great job, just like I knew he would. Barkley's unique sense of humor still comes through as well because sometimes he sends softballs, sometimes really dirty balls and sometimes pristine new balls.


----------



## amy22

I think its a sign Lucysmum


----------



## Debles

I get signs from Selka all the time through Sasha. Sasha is so much like him and I know Selka sent him. Selka's birthday is next Tuesday and I have a stomach ache just thinking about it. We had such a wonderful time last year with his party. We had no idea what was to come. I plan to take the boys to my daughter to play for the day.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Dallas Gold said:


> That makes me cry... my Barkley continues to shower my Toby with tennis balls we find on our walks. I had that *talk* with him before he left us and asked him to give us signs and keep a special look out for Toby. He's doing a great job, just like I knew he would. Barkley's unique sense of humor still comes through as well because sometimes he sends softballs, sometimes really dirty balls and sometimes pristine new balls.


I'm glad to hear someone elses dog sends them things. Sometimes it catches me off guard and i have to hold back the tears.


----------



## lucysmum

It is Lucys birthday today and have been feeling a little down.

But Lucy sent me a sign today....

I never look at the videos of the rescues of animals up in Niigata... but I looked at this one... why?... I dont know!





 
Hope it works for you all. 

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

I do believe that your Angel Lucy sent you that video!
Happy 11th Birthday, Angel Lucy!!


----------



## amy22

I think she sent it too. One day you will see Lucy again....remember that. Happy Birthday Lucy xxoo


----------



## DaisyGolden

Happy Birthday Lucy! I hope you're running through some beautiful green fields up in heaven with my Daisy.


----------



## paula bedard

It must be a sign from Lucy. 
My computer has the hardest time running YouTube videos, I try to watch but usually give up without ever seeing the video. 
Well...I could watch this one! 

Thank you and Happy Birthday Lucy. I hope you've met my Sam and have become fast friends at the Bridge.


----------



## lucysmum

Thanks guys...

Paula I am so glad that you could watch that video... maybe because it was so short.

Amy... Thank you... that brought tears to my eyes again!! but of happiness.

Did you see the pic of Lucy eating her birthday cake?









Sorry If I already posted it... getting a little forgetful!! Is it AGE or just too much on my mind!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

I was able to see the video-a sign from Lucy for sure and I love the picture of Lucy
eating her birthday cake.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and I received another welcomed sign from Barkley today in the form of a tennis ball just sitting in our front yard as we returned from our very early morning walk. It wasn't there when we left and it was resting close to the newspaper. Toby was thrilled and snarfed it up. It will be laundered later this morning. I'm sure my newspaper carrier or our dear neighbor two doors down assisted Barkley in this sweet sign, and it really cheers me when it happens. We are closing in on the 11 month mark of his passing on the 31st and I've been thinking about the date a lot. Last year, after his diagnosis, we decided to celebrate each and every month date until his actual 13th birthday on May 31. Our last "celebration" with him was on March 31, because on April 30 we released him back to God. It's been on my mind this past week and I think Mr. B is telling us he's OK and still looking after his little brother.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad you and Toby go another sign from Barkley. I like imagining toby snarfing it up.

I took Jack to town with me yesterday and he was appalled that there was bread on his Arby's sandwich.:yuck: He had to spit it out quickly!

Copper sure liked helping his little brother with the many things Jack thinks are unacceptable to eat. Easy to do since Copper found very few things unacceptable.


----------



## lucysmum

So glad that Barkley sent you sign. I know how tough it is on these anniversary. 

I think he is trying to tell you that you should start in the tennis ball industry. 

Sending hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## paula bedard

Glad Barkley is sending more tennis balls your way again. 

Yes Lucy'smum, I saw Lucy eating her birthday cake.  It looks delicious.

I'm still looking for my signs from Sam. I'm sure he's frustrated with me. He's probably sent numerous ones but I just haven't noticed them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Big God Wink From Barkley*


Last night Barkley sent me a huge God Wink, at a time I really needed it. It left me smiling for the rest of the night. I've been thinking a lot about him as we approach the one year mark of his leaving us for Heaven. I've been remembering those last few days, which obviously bring on sad memories. I think he's telling me he's OK. 

I was reading in bed last night. Toby was beside me, sound asleep. All of the sudden I heard a sound I haven't heard in a year, the sound of a tail busily and happily thumping, making the thudding sound on the bed. I looked up and saw Toby's tail lift high in the air, thumping away, for almost 3 minutes. I just sat there, in awe, smiling, because Toby never ever wags his tail like that! He's never been one to wag his tail as we walked into a room...in fact DH and I often joked his tail must be broken because the only time we get tail wags are when he's anticipating a ball being thrown. Barkley, on the other hand, always thumped his tail whenever we came into his field of vision...always loud thumping if he was resting on a hard surface. It's one thing I really miss hearing--those wild thumping noises. 

Thanks Barkley! Message received! :wavey: :smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest

Love those god winks, makes a huge difference, to us moms.


----------



## Karen519

*Tail Thump*

Dallas Gold:

Thank you so much for telling us the story of how Barkley thumped his tail and that Toby did it!!!

Our Smooch was like BARKLEY, would LOUDLY thump her tail when she saw us or was happy. Tucker has never done that either, but the other night he started to thump his tail and I said to Ken, "Smooch used to do that!"

**


----------



## amy22

Great GOD wink!! SO happy for you!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

It sure makes me smile to imagine Toby lying there thumping away.:


----------



## MyBuddy22

I don't know about signs, but I know I prayed to Buddy for help with Bauer.... lololol
"Please Buddy show him the way". I miss buddy so much, he would have made it tons easier training Bauer. They would have had so much fun together!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Last night Barkley sent me a huge God Wink, at a time I really needed it. It left me smiling for the rest of the night. ...I looked up and saw Toby's tail lift high in the air, thumping away, for almost 3 minutes. I just sat there, in awe, smiling, because Toby never ever wags his tail like that! ...Barkley, on the other hand, always thumped his tail whenever we came into his field of vision...always loud thumping if he was resting on a hard surface. It's one thing I really miss hearing--those wild thumping noises.
> 
> Thanks Barkley! Message received! :wavey: :smooch:


Contact! I'm so happy for you!

Lucy


----------



## Huggenkiss

I'm so glad that everyone is getting signs from their bridge doggies. My Sophie (who was so young when she left) doesn't send the nice sweet signs like what you all get but goofy signs. It still makes me smile knowing she's up there watching out over Levi and I. 

A few weeks ago I was really missing her and I got on the phone to talk to a friend and Levi ran up and burped in the phone! Sophie used to do that all the time and it drove my boyfriend at the time crazy but it would make me laugh and laugh and that was enough positive renforcement for Sophie that she tried to do it all the time. Of course when Levi did it I started crying but it is so wonderful to see a Sophie-ism from Levi on occasion. 

When Sophie was a puppy she ripped apart a rope toy, ate some of it, then barfed it back up. She did this twice with two different rope toys and both times my friend saved her puke so i could see what toy she was eating (gross :yuck. Levi has a rope toy and on Saturday I was telling my boyfriend how she ate the rope toy and barfed it up. Levi was playing with it in the yard and i didn't think twice about it... Until he barfed it up on my side of the bed in the middle of the night! And he just sat there wagging his tail at me!!! (He is ok, and eating, drinking, and pooping normally now) 

I sure do miss my Baby Mutt and I'm sure she's up there rolling with laughter while I'm cleaning up barf and covering up the phone from a burping doggie! I'm keeping my fingers crossed she continues to check in with me no matter how she does it. Though I don't want to replace the seatbelt in my Jeep again...


----------



## LDGrillo

I had a dream about two months ago (which would have been about 4 months after my dog Mango passed away from lymphoma and a breast tumor). 

My family and I were on a beach when the tide was getting really high, so were gathering our stuff and running towards the pavement- it was quite stressful. Then all of a sudden when we reached the pavement, Mango came running up with us out from nowhere. And I was amazed to see her and at her ability to run again. Then I felt her fur and it was soft, and she didn't have any lump on her tummy area. Then she sort of ran off, as free as can be. 

But I feel like that was her saying hello and goodbye to me again, but that we'll meet again one day. It comforted me when I analyzed my dream, and came up with her being "okay" now.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I got another sign today, at a time I really needed it! On this day, exactly one year ago, Barkley was diagnosed with a total cruciate tear that rendered him lame. I dropped him off at the vet in the a.m., for testing. We thought he had a limp or dead tail which didn't heal and our vet was going to examine him, and try to stop a nosebleed most likely related to his hemangiosarcoma or an independent suspected nasal carcinoma. I went back to the clinic to meet with the vet while she did a free dental exam on Toby. She walked into the exam room with tears in her eyes and at that moment I knew the news was not good and Barkley was going to lose his fight. She told me that she discovered a total cruciate tear and due to his cancer and lowering hct levels, he was not a candidate for surgery. She then went on to remind me that when we started Barkley's cancer fight I asked her to give news to me straight, without sugar coating it, and my primary concern was Barkley's quality of life. She then told me we needed to discuss his QofL and keeping him comfortable until my DH could get back into the country (to say goodbye). I will always remember the exact exam room we were in that day. 

Fast forward to today, exactly one year later...Toby was due to a blood draw to be sent to Texas A&M for analysis of his SIBO issues. When I made the appointment it dawned on me this was the anniversary of that terrible day, just one year before. We were ushered into the same exact exam room today that we were in last year. The clinic has 6 exam rooms. As we sat there I reflected on how different the circumstances were today. All of the sudden I heard a loud thumping from the exam room next door--it was another dog loudly thumping his tail! I immediately thought of how Barkley's tail sounded just the same and how much I missed hearing those thumps! Those thumping sounds made me smile as I remembered my Barkley boy. I think he channeled that other dog to tell me all was okay, life goes on and I should not associate sad memories with that particular room in the clinic.

As we left there were two other goldens in the waiting area, waiting for appointments. That visual took me back to 7 years ago when we brought our Beau in for an illness that ultimately was diagnosed as hemangiosarcoma. Before his splenectomy his vet asked me to bring him in for a hct check and exam. When I walked into the waiting area, it was filled with Goldens, and only goldens! I think my Beau was sending me a sign today too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hugs Anne. Your signs are such special special gifts from your boys. What blessings.


----------



## paula bedard

Now I'm crying...
How lucky you are to have these signs from your boys.

I keep looking for my sign from Sam...and I think I look so hard that I don't see the obvious, which is what Sam would send me, something obvious. Maybe Ike was my sign from Sam...and that would be me missing the obvious. :doh:


----------



## goldensrbest

That is great, anne, god winks help so much.


----------



## musicgirl

aww made me cry... beautiful signs from your departed friends! Hugs going out to you!


----------



## coppers-mom

I cried and then I smiled. Thanks for the winks Barkley Boo.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne

So glad you got the God Wink!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We lost Barkley on 4/30/10. The following morning my DH had a very early morning wake up for a quick turn around flight (airline terminology) to NC and back. On that morning the sky was threatening with lots of thunder and lightning in the area while I walked Toby. I wasn't paying attention and Toby picked up a ball on the walk that I knew Barkley sent as a sign. Right before we let him go I asked him to always send me signs that he was OK.....and I will admit I look for them everywhere! Barkley has not disappointed me, sending me all sorts of signs during the past year. 

Today is the first day after the 1 year mark of Barkley leaving us. Once again, DH had a very early wake up for a morning turn around flight to NC (same city as last year)..Once again I walked Toby in the early morning with lots of thunder and lightning in the distance. I cut the walk short, then took him back out because the rain missed us slightly. This time I was looking everywhere for a sign from Barkley. I thought it might be too uncanny for Toby to discover another ball and he didn't...but...I think Barkley was demonstratiing his infamous sense of humor to me (which I really miss!)....this year, as his sign, he sent Toby not one, not two, but three opportunities for a road kill pick up in the form of dead squirrels on our walking route. :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: Fortunately my attention was more focused this year and I was able to keep Toby from nabbing them. Unfortunately we'll be dodging them for weeks because no one is picking them up I'm afraid! (where is a good coyote or feral cat when you really need one? ). Thanks, Barkley, I think! Thank you for teaching me I need to keep a sense of humor about me! Next time, maybe, just maybe, you could send a dozen tennis balls at once, and not road kill?


----------



## coppers-mom

It just might be Copper sending your boy some love.:smooch: 
I sure was thinking of you guys and wanting to send some this weekend.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> It just might be Copper sending your boy some love.:smooch:
> I sure was thinking of you guys and wanting to send some this weekend.


I actually thought it might be the dynamic trio--Copper, Tucker and Barkley, each sending one to Toby...and I bet my Beau was just sitting back and grinning because he was always too perfect to be too mischievous!


----------



## Dallas Gold

:yuck: Now I'm getting annoyed at my Barkley's (and his cohorts) antics--there is a dead squirrel in my next door neighbor's front yard. These people are total lazy butts so unless DH or I remove it the carcass will remain a temptation for Toby every time we walk by.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Where ARE your coyotes Anne???


----------



## GoldenCamper

I thought you might be finding possums and turtles from Tucker and Copper, but maybe they are in short supply in the Dallas area


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I thought you might be finding possums and turtles from Tucker and Copper, but maybe they are in short supply in the Dallas area


We hosted a possum family underneath our balcony decking during the winter of 2010. I had a one on one meeting with the adult later in the spring (friendly chat on my part) and they left shortly after, and didn't return this winter. Turtles? We don't see them so much here in the residential area. They hang out at the nearby lake. I sent the lazy neighbor an email to let them know they have a dead rotting squirrel in their yard and wanted to let them know so they could take care of it before the maggots and stink set in....DH and I tried to start a bet on exactly when they will act. My bet was they won't do anything! DH's bet was they won't, so it didn't work out...:doh:. Now we are worrying that the dead one is actually Toby's winter tormentor, the one that hung out in our front Oak tree.


----------



## coppers-mom

Eeeeewwwwww!
Where is the Copper boy when you need him? He'd have that squirrel cleaned up in no time.:yuck:

I hope it isn't Toby's tormentor. Toby would miss him. I remember the possum pictures - they were cute! The adult that used to haunt my back porch was not so cute.:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well......it appears some sort of critter got the squirrel carcass next door because it was gone, but there was a bit of entrails at the neighbor's house one more door down. :yuck: I don't give my lazy bum neighbor's credit for the removal, but at least the carcass is gone! I'm relieved because I already had a plan to take care of it myself this afternoon--now I don't need to do it. 

I walked Toby a different route this morning to avoid the other ones.


----------



## lucysmum

Last night I went to bed pretty early but couldn't sleep. Images of Lucy kept coming into my head. But they weren't happy ones. They were of her just before she left me. I was getting upset and asked Lucy out loud.. What is it what's wrong?

About 2 minutes later the phone rang.... It was ellie phoning me to tell me she had burnt her hand badly on a hot pan which had been left near the stove at work!!

I reckon Lucy knew and was trying to tell me her sister was hurting.


----------



## caseypooh

My husband and I went to the beach for the day and this sweet little boy stopped by our blanket to say hello and give us a big smile. We asked him his name and it was Casey!!!! We never meet "Casey's". She's been gone for 7 months now. I bet it was her sign to us that she is ok. Tears are falling.... It will pass I know.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I’m resurrecting this thread because Barkley has been tossing us balls from the Bridge this week and doing it with his classic sense of humor—the sense of humor he demonstrated so often while he was with us here. 

Barkley left us on April 30, 2010. During his final hours I asked Barkley to be sure to send us signs from Heaven that he is well and to please toss a few balls down for Toby to find on his walks. Barkley has not disappointed. Toby has an uncanny knack of finding abandoned tennis balls on our walking route, even though we are not near any tennis facilities. Over the past year and four months I’ve always smiled and remembered that conversation with Barkley whenever Toby finds a tennis ball. Some are pristine, some are muddy and well worn, typical of Barkley’s humor. 

Toby’s cataracts are worsening this year and we are in the process of getting surgical evaluations done in order to determine if one or both can be successfully removed. Toby now has difficulty tracking balls, which saddens us because he is ball obsessed. Two days ago, on our early morning walk, my husband and I were walking with Toby, headed home. As we walked by the southern entrance to our alley Toby grabbed a medium sized beach ball. I’m pretty sure some children were playing with it in their back yard and it rolled down the alley. I knew if I tried to retrieve it from Toby he would clench his teeth and snag it, ruining the ball and deflating it instantly. I immediately knew Barkley sent this larger ball, knowing we were concerned about Toby’s vision, not wanting Toby to miss it! I silently thanked him and laughed, because this is typical Barkley humor. Toby does not like other dogs, especially black dogs, to run by him on walks and he always barks his protest as they approach. As a large dog and owner ran past us Toby was silent, intent on getting his “find” home with him. As soon as we arrived home I distracted him with breakfast and the hubby walked the ball back down to the alley where we found it so the kids could reclaim it. 

The next morning Barkley sent another ball, a pristine brand new tennis balls, at the same spot he collapsed when we first learned of his hemangiosarcoma, a few doors down from our home. 

Barkley—thank you for showing your concern for Toby’s vision, inserting some humor in our life, and cheering up your kid brother with another ball find! We love you and miss you every day. We know you are having a blast with your older brother Beau. Please keep on tossing those balls from the Bridge and making us smile! Hugs and Kisses until we’re together again! Your Forever “Mom”.....:smooch::smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dallas Gold, I know you are going thru difficult time with Toby's upcoming surgery, it is obvious your Barkley boy watching over you and trying to help. It is good you noticed the signs and makes me happy thinking that love never dies. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Nath

General was in my dreams the other night. I was crying and kissing him. I think it's a sign when they appear in your sleep.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yes Nath it is the sign, I am glad your boy visited you. I pray for that dream every night. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## duckdog

Nath said:


> General was in my dreams the other night. I was crying and kissing him. I think it's a sign when they appear in your sleep.


That is very strange. I woke up this morning dreaming that Rosie had given me a kiss like she did when she was younger to wake me up and take her for a potty walk. 

Wow. I was thinking it might be too soon, but...


----------



## GoldenCamper

Yesterday was 11 months since you passed my boy. I have not seen your fox in a while, but saw him yesterday, thanks boy. Fiona has started to peek her head around the corner like you used to while I prepare the food. Miss you more than words can say.


----------



## kwhit

I remember the first time that I really knew that Savanah visits us. It was about a month after she passed.

For the two plus years that Savanah was with us, we would go up the stairs to bed in the same order...myself, Chance and then Savanah. And every night Chance would try to go ahead of me up the stairs, and every night I would say the same thing, "Chance, wait for Savanah", and he would stop, look around and wait for her to catch up to him and then they would walk the rest of the way up the stairs and into my room side by side.

For a few weeks after Savanah left us, I would catch myself saying it and stop. Pretty soon Chance just started to run ahead of me to bed. One time though, about a month before we got Lucy, we were going up to bed and Chance stopped and looked behind him toward the bottom of the staircase. I said, "C'mon Chance let's go to bed." He wouldn't budge. Which was odd because he always ran ahead of me to get to my room first. 

I watched as he waited and then he started really wagging his tail, sniffed the air next to him and walked behind me to my room, wagging his tail the whole way. I knew then that Savanah was there with us. I told her I loved her and I missed her and that Chanced missed her, too. 

Chance and I slept a little better that night.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Last week on JOY's Gotcha Day , we took Jordan to beach where I decided to keep Baby JOY (I was fostering her) in my life forever. When we got back in the car, it had been locked and all windows were rolled up, but there was a feather in the drivers seat. JOY and I never had any special connection to feathers before (I do know many on the forum see them a signs) but earlier that very day I picked up a pamphlet from the vet's about animal communicators. The title on the front was "Messages from Heaven" and there was a feather.....


----------



## goldensrbest

kwhit said:


> i remember the first time that i really knew that savanah visits us. It was about a month after she passed.
> 
> For the two plus years that savanah was with us, we would go up the stairs to bed in the same order...myself, chance and then savanah. And every night chance would try to go ahead of me up the stairs, and every night i would say the same thing, "chance, wait for savanah", and he would stop, look around and wait for her to catch up to him and then they would walk the rest of the way up the stairs and into my room side by side.
> 
> For a few weeks after savanah left us, i would catch myself saying it and stop. Pretty soon chance just started to run ahead of me to bed. One time though, about a month before we got lucy, we were going up to bed and chance stopped and looked behind him toward the bottom of the staircase. I said, "c'mon chance let's go to bed." he wouldn't budge. Which was odd because he always ran ahead of me to get to my room first.
> 
> I watched as he waited and then he started really wagging his tail, sniffed the air next to him and walked behind me to my room, wagging his tail the whole way. I knew then that savanah was there with us. I told her i loved her and i missed her and that chanced missed her, too.
> 
> Chance and i slept a little better that night.


 i want to say, this gave me chills, as i read this, this was a god wink!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

23 days after Buddy was gone, in the morning my husband got up, I said I need 10 more minutes, was I back into sleep, I don't know, next thing I know it is Buddy coming toward my bed, I sat on the bed, I whispered "Buddy is here", started petting him and he just faded, dissolved in the air. And when I was back to myself I was sitting on the bed, then I started crying. I know it was my boy coming back to see me again.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you all for sharing these beautiful encounters-they all give me the chills!!


----------



## 3 goldens

I THINK ALMOST ALL OF YOUKNOW THE STORY OF HUNTER'S VISIT TO ME. I HAD BEEN SO GUILT RIDDEN WITH "DILLING HIM" BY XWITCHING HIM FROM INTERCEPTOR TO THE PORHEART6, I HAD LOST 40 POUNDS. THEN 8 MONTHS AFTER HIS DEATH HE VISITED ME USING HIS SISTERS BODY.

I KNEW FROM THE MINUTE I BECAME FULLY AWAKE THAT IT WAS HUNTER, NOT KAYCEE LICKING MY NECK. BUT HE HAD BEEN GONE 8 MOHTNS, SO HOW WOULD I KNOW THAT? KAYCEE WA A FOOT AND LEG "LICKER", HUNTER A HANDS, ARM, NECK AND FACE LICKER. KAYCE'S TONGUE WA KINDA NARROW AND SHE HAD AN ALMOST DRY TONGUE. HUNTER'S WAS WIDE AND HE HAD LOTS OF "SLURP." ALWAYS HAD TO "TOWEL OFF" WHEN HE DONE SLING HIS TONGUE AROUND LIKE A WET LASAGNA NOODLE.

HE WOKE ME EVERY MORNING LICKING THE BACK OF MY NECK AND MY EAR. MY EAR AND HAIR WOULD FULL OF "SLURP. THA MORNING "HE" WOKE ME BEFORE IT WAS LIGHT AND I WAS SURPRISED HE WAS WAKING ME SO EARLY. WHEN I GOT FULLY AWAKE, IT WAS KAYCEE DOING THAT. NEVER BEFORE, AND I KNEW WITHOUT A DOUBT HUNTER WAS USING HIS LITTERMATE SISTER'S BODY TO LET ME KNOW HE DIDN'T BLAME ME FOR HIS DEATH, HE LOVED ME AS MUCH AS EVER AND KNEW I LOVED HIM AS MUCH AS EVER. I CAME OUT OF THAT 8 MONTH DEPRESSION. I ALWAYS WANTED HIM TO "VISIT ME" AGAIN, BUT IT NEVER HAPPENED AGAIN.

WE WERE SOUL MATES AND I THINK HE COULDN'T STAND SEEING ME SO UNHAPPY AND FOUND THE WAY TO LET ME KNOW HE WAS FINE AND MORE OR LESS NOT TO GBLAME MYSELF.

SEVERAL YEAS AEFORE OUR INSURANCE AGENT HAD LOST HIS DALMATIAN, DAISY. HE WAID HE AND HIS WIFE WOULD BE WATCHING TV AND ONE OF THEM WOULD "HEAR HER SCRATCHING" AT THE DOOR AND TELL THE OTHER ONE TO "LET DAISY OUT" AND THEN THEY WOULD REMEMBER SHE WAS GONE. SOMETIMES SHE WAS WANTING IN, SOMETIMES OUT.

TO BE HONEST, I THOUGHT HE HAD GONE OFF THE DEEP END. I DID NOT BELIEVE IN SUCH THINGS AS VISITS FROM THE GRAVE, GHOSTS, ETC........UNTIL IT HAPPENED TO ME.

NOT THE SAME, JUST MEMORY (I THINK). BUT IF I CLOSE MY EYES AND THINK ABOUT MY PRECIOUS MOM (WHO WENT TO HEAVEN BACK IN '89) I CAN FEEL HER SO VERY SOFT, COOL (NOT COLD) HAND ON MY ARM. SHE HAD NEVER LEARNED TO DRIVE AND I TOOK HER EVERYWHERE UNTIL WE GOT TRANSVERD DOWN HERE IN '88. SHE WOULD LIKE TO WAL NEXT TO ME WITH HER ARM LINKIED THRU MINE, HER HAND ON MY ARM.

ALSOM, BACK CHIRSTMAS OF '69 WE HAD PALLLNED TO COME DOWN TO TEXAS (WERE LIVING IN OHIO), BUT I HAD A BAD WRECK THE END OF NOV. AND WE DIDN'T THINK WE COULD COME. AT THE LAST MINUTE WE FOUND WE COULD COME, BUT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE ON CHIRSTMAS EVE AND WE COULD ONLY GET AS FAR AS DALLAS. MY GRANDPARENTS LIVED IN A LITTLE TOWN OUTSIDE OF TYLER 100 MILES TO THE EAST, MYPARENTS IN AUSTIN, ABOUT200 MILES TO THE SOUTH OF DALLAS. MY PARENTS HAD PLANNED TO GO TO MY GRANDPERNTS EARLY CHIRSTMAS DAY MORNING.

HOWEVER, MY DAD AND BABY BROTHER DROVE UP TO DALLAS, PICKED US UP AT THE AIRPORT AND WE WENT STRAIGHT TO WHITEHOUSE, ARRIVING ABOUT 1:30 IN THE MORNING (CHIRSMAS DAY). GRANDPARENTS HAD NO IDEA WE WERE COMING AND MY GRANDMA, GOD LOVE HER, GOT ON PHONE CALLING ALL THE KIN UP THERE TO TELL THEM WE HAD COME. MY OM AND SISGTER AND OTHER BROTHER STILL HOME (1 WAS IN NAM) CAME UP THAT MORNING.

ALL DAY LONG MY GRANDPA WOULD COME UP AND PUTHIS ARM AROUND ME AND SAY "GOLLY BUM, JANE, THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS I EVER HAD). MY MIDDLE NAME IS JANE AND HE ALWAYS CALLED ME JANE. WE WERE EXPECIALLY CLOSE SINCE WE LIVED THERE FOR A YER WHEN MOM AND I JOINED DADDY AFTER THE WAR.

WELL, TO THIS DAY, ALMOST 42 YEARS I CAN CLOSE MY EYES AND FELL HIS ARM AROUND ME AND HEAR THOS WORDS "GOLLY BUM JANE, THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS I EVER HAD." 

THESE AREN'T SIGNS, BURT MEMORIES SO VIVID THAT I CAN ACTUALLY FEEL AND HEAR THEIR PRESENCE WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES AND THINK.

WITH MY DAD, HJE WAS HAVING SURGERY THE DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY, CALLED ME AT MOM'S THAT NIGHT WHERE MOM HAD FIXED SUPPER & CAKE FOR ME AND SAID "I JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY ONE LAST TIME." wE HAD SPENT SEVERLA HOURS THERE AT TAFTERNOON. THE NEXT MORNING HE HAD SURGERY, HAD A MASSIVE STROKE DURING SURGERY AND DIED TWO WEEKS LATER. "ONE LAST TIME" dID HE HAVE A HINT THAT HE WOULD NOT BE AROUND FOR ANOTHER BIRTHDAY? WHO KNOWS. BUT I CAN STILL HIS VOICE ON THE PHONE TELLING ME THAT.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Out of nowhere this morning small bundle of Buddy's hair showed up on my kitchen floor. Gentle I picked it up and washed with my tears. My boy wants me to know he is there for me. I miss my Buddy so much, no words to describe how I feel.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Out of nowhere this morning small bundle of Buddy's hair showed up on my kitchen floor. Gentle I picked it up and washed with my tears. My boy wants me to know he is there for me. I miss my Buddy so much, no words to describe how I feel.


I understand just how much you miss your sweet Buddy and finding that hair must have been bittersweet for you with all the memories. HUGS to you.


----------



## Karen519

*All of your stories*

All of your stories are so touching and give me the chills!!

After reading them all, NOW I KNOW Why TONKA has been laying next to me, in the powder room , while I put on my makeup in the morning. Smooch would always lay right next to my chair in the powder room and now Smooch has Tonka doing it, or that is Smooch. Tucker lays outside the door and Smooch used to lay there, too!!

I am so happy to read that feathers are SIGNS FROM HEAVEN- I think Snobear and Smooch have been sending us signs, as I've found lots of feathers in our yard this summer.

These are pics of Smooch and Snobear when they were 2 or 3 years old!


----------



## lucysmum

I have been thinking about getting a new car. But the car I have now I bought 9 years ago and I bought it for Lucy, as she needed a big comfortable car to get around in. I was scared of selling it because I thought it would be like losing Lucy all over again. There are so many memories in that car... even her nose slobbers are still on the window where she used to sit and look out. I have never cleaned the window since Lucy left.

Anyway... I have been looking at cars and decided on one.

But my heart was still not really in it!!

The dealer told me I could get a personalized number if I wanted, so I have been thinking of numbers.......(sigh)... combinations of my birthday, Ellies birthday,Kai's birthday and Lucy's birthday. I finally decided on the two digits of my birthday.

Well the dealer sent me an email saying that the number had been decided!! 

Now this is the sign from Lucy... In Japan the number plates are made up of 3 numbers, then a japanese letter, and then the number you decide.

The number came back 342 ふ　28. LUCYS BIRTHDAY IS THE 24th March!!!!

I think Ellie too was sad that we would be selling the car.. and she told me that the other night she had a dream about Lucy.

So I reckon that Lucy came to tell us both that it is OK to sell our car, and not to worry.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

What a beautiful story and YES, I'm sure that Lucy would be fine with you getting a new car and the numbers they assigned you are amazing!!

Enjoy your new car-Lucy would want you to!!


----------



## Melanie

I wasn't so sure about signs but strange things have happened just before and after Sadies passing, so am now a believer 

For instance, a Ginger/golden cat appeared at our door 2 days before Sadie's passing, we took it to a vet called Summerleaze to see if we could find its owner, sadly they couldn't locate them, but lucky for us we get to keep him  My mum collected Sadies ashes and to my surprise they had come from Summerleaze crematorium :-o 

After chatting to my mum about the cat, apparently after our first Golden, Goldie was put to sleep my mum found a ginger cat laying in the garden.

Also the day after Sadies passing a rainbow appeared and I hadn't seen one in years. 

I'm hoping these are signs, they seem to be helping and we now have a gorgeous cat called Sunny after Sadies mum


----------



## lucysmum

Melanie... It's funny you should mention a ginger/golden cat! About 3 months after Lucy left we found a ginger/golden kitten abandoned in the rain! I swear it is not a cat it is Lucy come back to make me smile again. This cat does so many things the same as Lucy did! I reckon I will never be able to have a bath or go to the toilet alone ever again ? Lol.


----------



## Karen519

*Melanie & LucysMom*

Melanie and LucysMom

Your stories about the golden/ginger cats are amazing. I believe that your Golden GIrls are back!


----------



## Melanie

lucysmum said:


> Melanie... It's funny you should mention a ginger/golden cat! About 3 months after Lucy left we found a ginger/golden kitten abandoned in the rain! I swear it is not a cat it is Lucy come back to make me smile again. This cat does so many things the same as Lucy did! I reckon I will never be able to have a bath or go to the toilet alone ever again ? Lol.


Same here, Sunny acts so much like Sadie. I've never had a cat in my life or ever thought of having one, but this one seems so special


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My Libby always helped me take the garbage down our long driveway every Tuesday night. The Tuesday night after she passed, as her brother Artemis and I took the garbage down the driveway a rainbow formed over our house. The following week, I wasn't home early enough to take the garbage down, so my husband took it the next week. This week.......RAINBOW! Coincidental? Maybe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

How about a neighbor's cat --- walked in my house 30 minutes on the day after my Bentley left? What was that? I was having a quiet last moment with his body while he passed away... weird - I am never a big fan of cats. Occasionally, this cat is in front of my patio when I get out.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Artnlibsmom said:


> My Libby always helped me take the garbage down our long driveway every Tuesday night. The Tuesday night after she passed, as her brother Artemis and I took the garbage down the driveway a rainbow formed over our house. The following week, I wasn't home early enough to take the garbage down, so my husband took it the next week. This week.......RAINBOW! Coincidental? Maybe.





love never dies said:


> How about a neighbor's cat --- walked in my house 30 minutes on the day after my Bentley left? What was that? I was having a quiet last moment with his body while he passed away... weird - I am never a big fan of cats. Occasionally, this cat is in front of my patio when I get out.


That rainbow, that cat, ... no coincidence at all. Those are signs, I am glad you opened your mind and noticed them. How many wonderful things pass by us every day and just we are too busy with everyday stuff we do not see them.


----------



## goldensrbest

These are GOD WINKS, just love it when it happens.


----------



## 2tired

the week after Casey died was the week, 13 years earlier, that we picked him up at the breeder. I was looking at the breeder's facebook page, when, I came across a post and photo from an owner whose dog had passed earlier that year.

My eyes opened wide, when I read the caption with the photograph. It was a picture of one of Casey's litter sisters! I didn't realize it at the time, but later, I thought that perhaps this was a sign that Casey was fine at the bridge with his sister.


----------



## Nath

I had a dream about General the other night on just days before his Bridge anniversary today. He was protecting me in the dream. He was reminding me that just because we are not together in person, he is still protecting me from above.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

From the rainbow on the sky to the tennis balls suddenly showing up at the front yard, from a penny on a street to a dream of a gentle touch... No you are not out of your mind, our angels will find the way to let us know that they still care about us and love us the same way they did when they were here.

Bringing back an old thread for all of those who woke up this morning wondering... was it just a dream...


----------

